# Solved: WEBSITE not accessible at office, but works at home???



## MoneyGuy99

Hi everyone, im experiencing some major problems with our company's website. I am able to access our website out of the office (at home), but for some reason, i cant access our website inside our office, when im at work. (its the same for everyone at work)

Also our IT manager broke his foot on the weekend and is on the DL for a while, and therefore i dont have access to information for the company that hosts our website. (Although u can access our website at home/outside our office, so im thinking its an internal problem??)

Its the same for everyone at our office (not just me), the website is:

www.on.lung.ca, just for those people who want to visit the site.

I am wondering if you guys can help us out here, were in a bit of a jam, and need this site up and running for our employees.

thanx a lot,


----------



## brendandonhu

I'm guessing your office has some kind of filtering blocking the website. You'd really have to talk to the IT person to find out. Until then, you might be able to access it through a proxy server.


----------



## MoneyGuy99

im actually the IT guy, lol, and in terms of filtering/blocking, do u mean it terms of a firewall being present?? And we do not have a proxy server, just finding this really odd and frustrating?? HELP????


----------



## Rockn

Are you running your own DNS server internally with your doamin hosted internally as well? Are you also hosting your own web server?


----------



## MoneyGuy99

NO, we have a company thats HOSTS our webpage, the same goes with the DNS server. But we do manage our own domain, and mail/database servers.....

Still no responding, been down for 2 days, i think in the morning im gonna reboot our server, got some back ups running now, anyone PLZ FEEL FREE TO RESPOND, would be great to have this one figured, and reference for it, i will keep u guys updated...FEEL FREE TO RESPOND, ANY INPUT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## Rockn

If you have an Active Directory Server you have to run a DNS server assuming you are running a Windows server. If you are and your local server is the same domaian as your web site you will need to crreate an A record in your local DNS to point to where your web host is. Try getting to your web site via IP address only, if you can get there that way this is your problem.


----------



## JonathanAnon

First of all, I assume that you can access all other websites on the net except for http://www.on.lung.ca

Assuming this, you can find out in an instant what the problem is:

The host name www.on.lung.ca should be resolved by DNS to the IP address
67.18.121.37 - the web server hosting your web site.

If you put the following URL in your browser you should reach a page for cftop.net.

http://67.18.121.37

If you can reach this page it means that your problem is with name resolution on your local LAN (i.e. DNS). Can you confirm this?


----------



## Rockn

Hmmm...is there an echo in here?


----------



## JonathanAnon

I'm only tryn to help the guy. I did read your mail - And there were errors in it.

"Try getting to your web site via IP address only, if you can get there that way this is your problem"

The IP address of www.on.lung.ca is the IP address of the hosting companies web server, not specifically the www.on.lung.ca web site (i.e. the IP address is shared), though the web site does reside on thios server. If you type the IP address that www.on.lung.ca resolves to into a browser, you will be brought to the hosting companies web page, not the www.on.lung.ca site as you suggested.

If you dont understand fully, put up another posting and I'll answer it as quick as I can.


----------



## MoneyGuy99

Hey everyone thanx for your help. YES your right, when i type in 67.18.121.37 i reach
cftop.net

Can u suggest what i can/should do now?? Sorry new at this position, and our IT manager has an injury to recuperate from home, this would be amazing if we could work together online and work this problem out!!! Guys I greatly appreciate your help, reply back ASAP!!! thanx 

running 3 servers:

1 - mail server (exchange 2003/server 2003), get internet access from here

2 - accounting server (doesnt really apply)

3 - database server (doesnt apply)


----------



## MoneyGuy99

and another question, how did u figure out the IP address of the web server hosting our website??

thanx appreciate this, REPLY BACK SOON!!!!!


----------



## Rockn

All you have to do is ping the web address to get the IP address, that is what DNS does (resolve a name to an IP). If your Windows 2003 server is also a domain controller then it is also running DNS and you need to add an A record otherwise your internal DNS server will look internally for the www.on.lung.ca if your internal domain is on.lung.ca.

Open your DNS manager on the server and navigate to the Forward Lookup Zones folder. In the right hand side right click in an empty space and select New Host. In the name field put www and in the IP address enter 67.18.121.37 and also check create associated pointer record. Once this is done you should be able to get to the web site by name. If not you may need to edit that record and change the www to www.on if your domain internally is only lung.ca


----------



## MoneyGuy99

I took a quick look in the forward look up zone folder, and we have two domains

1. on.lung.ca, which corresponds to our website

2. ont_lung.ca, which corresponds to our internal LAN

right now im not sure if should make any changes, dont want to mess anything else up,
but your positive this is an DNS error??

Also, when u suggested pinging your website, i did try pinging it on my local desktop computer, and got nothing in response.

i typed

c:\> ping www.on.lung.ca

and got: cannot resolve, or recognize etc.... kind of error

anyways thanx for your help, i could use some more help, JONATHONANON where are u??????


----------



## Rockn

Do the change...just add the www entry and it will work, I guarantee it. You cannot ping it because of your internal DNS as well. Add the record, you can always delete it if it doesn't work.


----------



## MoneyGuy99

alright im gonna give it a try, i will reply back to after lunch, keep u guys updated, thank for your input, cross your fingers!!!


----------



## MoneyGuy99

by the way i dont have any reverse look up zones enabled, will that effect anything while i try this solution.

PS. my manager called said he cannot access the on.lung.ca website at home, can u verify for me if u can indeed access it??? thanx reply back ASAP!!!


----------



## MoneyGuy99

Just let u know i dont have any reverse look up zones created will that affect any attempt of implementing the solution u just suggested.

PS. my manager just called and he told me that he cannot access the website (on.lung.ca) from home, can u verify that for me?? reply back ASAP!!!!


----------



## MoneyGuy99

HI there i tried implementing what u said, when i click onto the "also check associated pointer record" i get a pop-up box said that i cannot does this because a reverse-look up zone has not been created???

also, interesting, is the fact that i can access our webpage from our server, but i cannot access it from our desktop computers in the office???

i hope this hint helps, let me know, reply back ASAP???

JONATHONANON where are u?????????????? HELP????


----------



## Rockn

Reverse lookup zones are for looking up a domain name by IP address and you should have a reverse lookup if you are indeed using DNS. If you can get to the site from the server it is either using another DNS server or you do not have your clients on the network set up to use the local DNS server. How do your internal clients get their IP addresses, DHCP or are they static?

I can get to the site from my end.


----------



## MoneyGuy99

There configured to obtain IP address automatically (through DHCP, looking at my desktop computer, everything else is the same as well)

I also checked for DNS servers, we obtain them automatically as well. But it has always been setup that way, webpage was working fine on monday, but for some reason it started messing up the last 2 days????

well i hope that helps, is something that u can suggest i can do/try??

PS. the "new" host file u were asking me to set up b/4, under the forward lookup zone folder was actually already created there, and at the top were u wanted me to type in: www, it had (same as the parent folder) typed there instead. Changing it didnt make any difference, let me know if theres any other info i can provide you with??


----------



## JonathanAnon

Hi, I'm in Ireland. I am on the net for fun when you're on for work. Okay, we've established what's wrong but this is where it gets tricky. DNS with Windows Active Directory can be a pain. It's while since I sat the exam, but from memory I'll try to solve with you :up:

What DNS server are your local PCs being assigned - or basically which DNS server is resolving hostnames for your clients?
- With Windows the local DNS server (which is usually the DHCP server aswell) automatically assigns itself to the clients as the DNS server. If you look up IPCONFIG on the workstations and find out this is true, then it is with this local DNS server that the problem lies. I dont know why you have two domains set up, your domain name should be on.lung.ca, but on your DNS server you need to have an A record for www.on.lung.ca for 67.18.121.37

"also check associated pointer record" - PTR is a reverse lookup record. Obviously you will need to have reverse lookups set up if you want to create a reverse lookup record. So unclick this option if it comes up again. Reverse lookups are not what you're looking for.

"also, interesting, is the fact that i can access our webpage from our server" -I think you'll find that the DNS server itself has different DNS servers set under IPCONFIG.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
If you aren't sure about what your doing and just want to get the thing running why not just create a HOSTS file and copy it around to the clients. 
(The clients will check for an IP to hostname mapping in the HOSTS file before checking DNS) This will at least get everybody up and running until you have DNS sorted.


----------



## MoneyGuy99

Hey Jonathon thanx for the input, im gonna take what you wrote here, and implement somehting, stay tuned i will keep u all updated. FEEL FREE TO PROVIDE ANY INPUT


----------



## MoneyGuy99

Hey guys, guess what, it works!!!!!!!! U GUYS were right, it was an DNS error, all i did was follow what you guys suggsted and it worked out just fine!!!

hey everyone i appreciate the help thank you so much!!!!


----------



## MoneyGuy99

Hey guys, guess what, it works!!!!!!!! U GUYS were right, it was an DNS error, all i did was follow what you guys suggsted and it worked out just fine!!!

hey everyone i appreciate the help thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Rockn

Told ya so!!


----------

